# JavaScript Plugin für Eclipse



## Xclipse (6. Jul 2008)

Hi,

suche einen guten freien JavaScript Plugin für Eclipse.
Mit gutem Syntacshighlighting (farbige Codes, Zeilenumbrüche etc...) . Wie für Java selbst.

Hat jemand einen Tipp.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danke, Gruß und Tschö

Xclipse


----------



## Guest (10. Jul 2008)

www.aptana.org

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## Ullenboom (10. Jul 2008)

Die aktuelle Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers bringt da schon standardmäßig was mit:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/jee.php

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## Xclipse (13. Jul 2008)

Super!!

Danke schön!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danke, Gruß und Tschö

Xclipse


----------

